

Ask HN: How to I learn Exploratory Data Analysis - hhimanshu

- I want to learn that given any dataset what kind of questions I can ask and what kind of information I can retrieve - Someone told me that Exploratory Data Analysis is what I need
- I am new to Statistics and Data Analysis<p>- Please share your advices on resources, books, videos, tutorials that I can learn from. Thank you very much
======
tamersalama
This search renders good pointers
[http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&tbo=d&spell=1&...](http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&tbo=d&spell=1&q=using+r+for+exploratory+data+analysis)

------
pitsocial
Right there with ya... I'm new as well & wish to learn much more!

